# Checking into a breeder



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

I was wondering about how I go about checking into a breeder for a friends mom. They live out of state and go to I think it is called a Flea Market. There is a breeder that sells hedgies and sugar gliders at several flea markets in Florida, Alabama, Mississippi and possibly other areas. I checked out the breeders list and can not find them. 

Thanks

Cyndy


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I would call reputable breeders in the area to get the scoop on the bad ones.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Reputable breeders do not sell at flea markets.


----------

